# Comic websites?



## Spacesharkie (May 13, 2014)

I would like to find a good furry comic website. Are there any out there? I don't feel like making my own and I would like to find some good humor in this fascinating furry fandom ! LOL


----------



## Sylver (May 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if you know already, but when you are using the Browse feature on FA you can select "Comics" in the Type drop-down menu.


----------



## Spacesharkie (May 13, 2014)

Oh thanks!!


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 26, 2014)

your welcome to come see mine at www.fullmoonstories.net


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 8, 2014)

LionelKC said:


> I'm not sure if you know already, but when you are using the Browse feature on FA you can select "Comics" in the Type drop-down menu.



Thank you LionelKC. I didn't know that myself


----------



## TheArchiver (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't have a good site, but a word of caution.
No matter what anyone tells you. No matter what about it entices you. Don't let anything steer you to Katbox.net unless you visit purely to mock everything it stands for. It is shockingly popular (because the main comic is by one of the most popular furries), and is about as bad if not worse than weeaboo slop like Megatokyo.

You're welcome.


----------



## DragonsMaw (Jun 16, 2014)

Currently I am looking for some comics to read myself.
Zoophobia is really good so far. Also Noben's Altermata is interesting as well.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 16, 2014)

I post my comic series' on DrunkDuck. It isn't strictly anthro comics though.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.westerndeep.net/2011/12/13/comingsoon/

^ The best ^


----------

